# The Pelicans Are One Player Away From Contention



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> New Orleans’ playoff run has shown that the team has two cornerstones in need of a third. It’s also shown that the third star probably isn’t DeMarcus Cousins. The Pelicans’ summer plans could be the difference between making a leap and treading water.


https://www.theringer.com/nba/2018/5/9/17334790/anthony-davis-demarcus-cousins-playoffs


----------

